# IRC channel



## feynman (Nov 8, 2000)

I'm new to the mac(long time x86) and thanks to os x  I believe I have been converted. I would like to find a good channel on some irc network devoted os x (and the mac in general).   It has been my experance in the x86  world that a good quality irc channel is a good way to learn more about the community at hand and to meet people who are doing interesting things.  My problem is that I don't know where to look and I am wondering if there are any good quality irc channels in the osx community and if so would you mind pointing me in there direction?


----------

